# Fluke 902



## wb2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Anybody got a Fluke 902?
How do you like it?


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

I myself have a Fluke 117 with the 902 and am extremely pleased. The Fluke 902 is a wonderful product, solid and gets the job done in HVAC when compared to a regular multi-meter.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have had mine for 2 weeks now and it is holding up okay.
I wish it had a better ohm range and a k type connector.
I bought the banana to k adaptor.

I have used Fieldpiece for most of my 20 years in service and and tried an Extech EX623 13 months ago that had great specs but poor durability.


----------



## triple rectifier (Dec 15, 2011)

I've had my 902 for a little over a year now and have no complaints other than having noticed a problem with the temperature side of the meter. I found it to be inaccurate after a few months use. I purchased a Fieldpiece ST4 strictly for temping and couldn't be happier. If only fluke would have incorporated field calibration.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

If you like the tool how about adding a review here: http://www.hvacsite.com/reviews/true-rms-hvac-clamp-meter-fluke

Let me know if you need help figuring it out.

Thanks!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jul 10, 2011)

Fieldpiece SC77. Never let me down and accurate to my two Fieldpiece digital thermometers within one degree.

Wish the back light stayed on longer though.


----------



## andreeakamaras (May 19, 2016)

me too want to buy one Fluke


----------

